# After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins



## Deplorable Yankee

May 8, 2019
After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
By Cam Brown

The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.

A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.


Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals. 

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook

more and more normie doing doom porn 


500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.


sure ..agreed
theirs even a lot of young families down by me 

its just a Canadian educators pov


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

You're looking at a coming Dark Age.

As Boomers, my wife and I will be long gone, having spent all our cash enjoying ourselves along the way.

Government made the deal, they can face the wheel.


----------



## BlackFlag

Deplorable Yankee said:


> May 8, 2019
> After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
> By Cam Brown
> 
> The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.
> 
> A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> more and more normie doing doom porn
> 
> 
> 500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times


Boomers were shit.  Go suck a cock.  We were all doomed when the first nuke worked.


----------



## skye

Boomers are Ok!

I have no problems with Boomers!


----------



## skye

it's like... do you prefer Millennial's or that kind of idiotic creatures  instead?

Hell NO!


----------



## BlackFlag

skye said:


> it's like... do you prefer Millennial's or that kind of idiotic creatures  instead?
> 
> Hell NO!


^ average boomer, drunk as is typical of the species


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What do you thing is going to happen?  What is Honduras like?  Eritrea?  Haiti?  El Salvador?  Libya?   That's what it will be like.


----------



## BlackFlag

Tipsycatlover said:


> What do you thing is going to happen?  What is Honduras like?  Eritrea?  Haiti?  El Salvador?  Libya?   That's what it will be like.


Not after the nukes go off


----------



## skye

BlackFlag said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's like... do you prefer Millennial's or that kind of idiotic creatures  instead?
> 
> Hell NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ average boomer, drunk as is typical of the species
Click to expand...



LOL....poor BlackFlag

feeling the urge.....  tonight?     huh? .....................


to attack conservatives?


----------



## BlackFlag

skye said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's like... do you prefer Millennial's or that kind of idiotic creatures  instead?
> 
> Hell NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ average boomer, drunk as is typical of the species
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....poor BlackFlag
> 
> feeling the urge.....  tonight?     huh? .....................
> 
> 
> to attack conservatives?
Click to expand...

Didn't know you were conservative along with being an idiot


----------



## skye

BlackFlag said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's like... do you prefer Millennial's or that kind of idiotic creatures  instead?
> 
> Hell NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ average boomer, drunk as is typical of the species
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....poor BlackFlag
> 
> feeling the urge.....  tonight?     huh? .....................
> 
> 
> to attack conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know you were conservative along with being an idiot
Click to expand...



awwwwwwww 

BlackFlag is feeling needy tonight! LOL


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Billy_Kinetta said:


> You're looking at a coming Dark Age.
> 
> As Boomers, my wife and I will be long gone, having spent all our cash enjoying ourselves along the way.
> 
> Government made the deal, they can face the wheel.




Spicy time its on its way tick tock 
Did you teach your kids and grandkids how to shoot ?if so yer golden baby!
I'm not Jewish or a lefttard so i like it when people are well off and had good lives

hopefully after shtf day you'll get to look down and watch us graying x'rs hang those cockroaches in the swamp


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

BlackFlag said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2019
> After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
> By Cam Brown
> 
> The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.
> 
> A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> more and more normie doing doom porn
> 
> 
> 500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times
> 
> 
> 
> Boomers were shit.  Go suck a cock.  We were all doomed when the first nuke worked.
Click to expand...


rut roh a raging leftarded millennial ?





im making the face again


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I dont know if anyone posted it but its from last week 

cant happen here eh...sure it cant we'll never be Honduras ....as you import tens of thousands of Hondurans 
governments and economies can collapse ....and we have a hell of a lot more of the brainwashed running around these day 

*Be A Rooftop Korean*

Kurt Schlichter
|
Posted: May 02, 2019 12:01 AM

Kurt is no normie

The city went insane. Order simply ceased to exist. It was _Lord of the Flies_. I remember a cop totally breaking down because everything was completely out of control.


But I had a M16A1 – a _real_ assault rifle – and I had a bunch of buddies with M16A1s. The regular folks … not so much. The decent people of LA were terrified, and with good reason. See, the dirty little secret of civilization is that it’s designed to maintain order when 99.9% of folks are orderly. But, say, if just 2% of folks stop playing by the rules…uh oh. Say LA’s population was 15 million in 1992…that’s 300,000 bad guys. There were maybe 20,000 cops in all the area agencies then, plus 20,000 National Guard soldiers and airman, plus another 10,000 active soldiers and Marines the feds brought in. Law enforcement is based on the concept that most people will behave and that the crooks will be overwhelmed by sheer numbers of officers. But in the LA riots, law enforcement was massively outnumbered. Imposing order took time.

read the whole thing and plan accordingly 
Be A Rooftop Korean


----------



## francoHFW

BlackFlag said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2019
> After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
> By Cam Brown
> 
> The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.
> 
> A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> more and more normie doing doom porn
> 
> 
> 500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times
> 
> 
> 
> Boomers were shit.  Go suck a cock.  We were all doomed when the first nuke worked.
Click to expand...

The problem is the GOP has been in charge the last 35 years for tax rates and the giveaway to the Rich has killed our middle class and infrastructure. Great job!


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> What do you thing is going to happen?  What is Honduras like?  Eritrea?  Haiti?  El Salvador?  Libya?   That's what it will be like.




Don’t panic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

francoHFW said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2019
> After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
> By Cam Brown
> 
> The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.
> 
> A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> more and more normie doing doom porn
> 
> 
> 500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times
> 
> 
> 
> Boomers were shit.  Go suck a cock.  We were all doomed when the first nuke worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the GOP has been in charge the last 35 years for tax rates and the giveaway to the Rich has killed our middle class and infrastructure. Great job!
Click to expand...



keep thinking thiers only one side of the aisle to blame 
it'll get ya nowhere fast ...and right where they want ya


----------



## francoHFW

Deplorable Yankee said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2019
> After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
> By Cam Brown
> 
> The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.
> 
> A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> more and more normie doing doom porn
> 
> 
> 500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times
> 
> 
> 
> Boomers were shit.  Go suck a cock.  We were all doomed when the first nuke worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the GOP has been in charge the last 35 years for tax rates and the giveaway to the Rich has killed our middle class and infrastructure. Great job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> keep thinking thiers only one side of the aisle to blame
> it'll get ya nowhere fast ...and right where they want ya
Click to expand...

Guess what, show me something the Democrats screwed up. And not because of GOP obstruction and sabotage, or only in GOP propaganda world.... GOP wrecked the treaty of Versailles and the league of Nations deregulated us into the Great Depression and chaos that led to rise of Hitler and militarists, isolationist GOP let Hitler and Japanese militarists run wild, have screwed up the UN. All they care about is cutting taxes on the rich and cutting services for everyone else, so now we have the worst inequality upward Mobility and benefits of any rich country by far. Great job! And Lincoln was a liberal not this crap right-wing brainwashed GOP we have today...


----------



## pismoe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.


-------------------------------   EXCEPT for common sense , forward thinking and brains .   My wife wanted a couple more kids during the very early 80s .   I said NO , NO , NO .   Mostly based on seeing the young diversity walking home from public schools and walking the streets .   I didn't want my kids mixing it up with the diverse as its no good  Taz .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   EXCEPT for common sense , forward thinking and brains .   My wife wanted a couple more kids during the very early 80s .   I said NO , NO , NO .   Mostly based on seeing the young diversity walking home from public schools and walking the streets .   I didn't want my kids mixing it up with the diverse as its no good  Taz .
Click to expand...




The little blue pill wasn’t on the market yet, eh floppy?


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   EXCEPT for common sense , forward thinking and brains .   My wife wanted a couple more kids during the very early 80s .   I said NO , NO , NO .   Mostly based on seeing the young diversity walking home from public schools and walking the streets .   I didn't want my kids mixing it up with the diverse as its no good  Taz .
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   i'm lucky Franco , i already have 3 kids , born and raised in the very late 60s and early 70s in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan on the Shores of Lake Superior so they were raised in a clean time and Enviroment .     It was good and they are all in the late 40s and early 50s Franco .   And there were NO Francos lurking about at that time in the Upper Peninsula  Franco .


----------



## francoHFW

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   EXCEPT for common sense , forward thinking and brains .   My wife wanted a couple more kids during the very early 80s .   I said NO , NO , NO .   Mostly based on seeing the young diversity walking home from public schools and walking the streets .   I didn't want my kids mixing it up with the diverse as its no good  Taz .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   i'm lucky Franco , i already have 3 kids , born and raised in the very late 60s and early 70s in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan on the Shores of Lake Superior so they were raised in a clean time and Enviroment .     It was good and they are all in the late 40s and early 50s Franco .   And there were NO Francos lurking about at that time in the Upper Peninsula  Franco .
Click to expand...

I don't know how I got involved, but anyway that was before southern California Republicans ruined the country...


----------



## pismoe

you brought notice to yerself by your friendly rating of 'funny icon' on my posts or ALL my posts in this thread so i figgered that i'd respond in a friendly manner to you Franco .


----------



## francoHFW

pismoe said:


> you brought notice to yerself by your friendly rating of 'funny icon' on my posts or ALL my posts in this thread so i figgered that i'd respond in a friendly manner to you Franco .


Despite your brain dead racism, the country's problem is not diversity caused mainly by the GOP refusal of comprehensive immigration reform and an ID card to end it, but by Reagan's give away to the rich and cuts in benefits and services to the rest, so today we have the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Not to mention corrupt GOP economic meltdowns like the s&l crisis and the world depression of 2008, the stupidest Wars ever etc etc etc. Only the worst propaganda machine in our history makes it possible. Most of you idiots have never heard of the world depression of 2008, that was no problem right? Not to mention the fact that we have a flat tax system if you count all taxes....


----------



## pismoe

yeah , i did ok in 2008 and most years since and after my birth in 1949 .  Not rich , not poor but always well fed and with money for motorcycles and other toys Franco .


----------



## pismoe

but i've mostly avoided diversity problems due to avoiding diversity as mush as i can  Franco .


----------



## francoHFW

pismoe said:


> yeah , i did ok in 2008 and most years since and after my birth in 1949 .  Not rich , not poor but always well fed and with money for motorcycles and other toys Franco .


very happy to hear it, but we are talkin about politics here and the state of the country.


----------



## pismoe

WORLD DEPRESSION in 2008 !!    WOW , where and when was that Franco ??


----------



## pismoe

USA is doing fine and i go by my personal circumstances , observations and seeing the circumstances of my neighbors , friends and family Franco .


----------



## percysunshine

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.



We could all be Kardashians.


----------



## francoHFW

pismoe said:


> WORLD DEPRESSION in 2008 !!    WOW , where and when was that Franco ??


everywhere. Luckily we had eight trillion dollars to avert the worst effects, and so did the EU. Everywhere else they suffered. Have you heard of any problems in Africa, like that refugee problem? Any problems in Central America, like that refugee problem? Any problem in South America, like Venezuela? Any problems with nationalism like they had in Nazi Germany and militaristic Japan in that  Great Depression?


----------



## pismoe

never bothered ME , i'm an American and i live in the USA  Franco .


----------



## francoHFW

pismoe said:


> USA is doing fine and i go by my personal circumstances , observations and seeing the circumstances of my neighbors , friends and family Franco .


Unfortunately people like us are going downhill for 35 years now. The rich are doing fantastic.


----------



## francoHFW

pismoe said:


> never bothered ME , i'm an American and i live in the USA  Franco .


And there is the non democratic voters problem. They're not paying attention. Perfect fodder for the GOP propaganda machine and the GOP BS.  You'd be better off in every single way if Democrats had the power for a change.


----------



## pismoe

my wife knew a guy that was very rich .  He lived in a Mansion and rode around in a  Rolls Royce as i went through life in a less Affluent area and rode around in an old  beater station wagon .    It didn't make any difference to me as, everyday i went to work and saved my money for a new pickup truck Franco .


----------



## Mr Natural

The Boomer Generation were  ordained by by God Himself to have the best of everything.

It’s been all downhill ever since.

You’ll miss us when we’re gone.


----------



## HenryBHough

If today's generation had been fighting World War II we wouldn't have any concern about President Trump.  We'd all be saluting President Hitler - or the robotic replica what would have filled in after he died naturally.


----------



## bodecea

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.


Natural selection....no self respecting woman is interested in those sad INCEL boys.


----------



## xyz

It's so stupid to attack whole generations, there good and bad points to all generations, and besides that it doesn't mean that all members of any generation all share the same viewpoint.


----------



## pismoe

Mr Clean said:


> The Boomer Generation were  ordained by by God Himself to have the best of everything.
> 
> It’s been all downhill ever since.
> 
> You’ll miss us when we’re gone.


------------------------------------------   yeah , something like that eh Mr. Clean .  Course i think it was Good Parents that wanted the Best for their kids .   Afterall , we just had a Celebration and Recognition of 'BOOMERS' parents all over the Western World when we watched the Greatest Generation doing their best during WW2 and D-Day this last week .


----------



## Third Party

As a Boomer, I would just like to say I get high on life.


----------



## Geaux4it

skye said:


> Boomers are Ok!
> 
> I have no problems with Boomers!


I resemble that remark

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

BlackFlag said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you thing is going to happen?  What is Honduras like?  Eritrea?  Haiti?  El Salvador?  Libya?   That's what it will be like.
> 
> 
> 
> Not after the nukes go off
Click to expand...

God will render his verdict on all of us before that happens. Hopefully you will be saved before God leaves the evil to destroy themselves

-Geaux


----------



## pismoe

and the Greatest Generation , check them out .   They were  as young as 16 years old with majority being a year or 2 or 5 years older .  [guess they were kids eh]  Nowadays the 'millenial' 'D-Day' troops and various riff raff .     They'd be crying that the Garands were too [heaby] heavy and kicked too much with 30.06 , were unsafe , bad for the eart [earth] with lead ammor , caused shoulder bruising and didn't hold enough quieter ammo ..


----------



## Geaux4it

pismoe said:


> and the Greatest Generation , check them out .   They were  as young as 16 years old with majority being a year or 2 or 5 years older .  [guess they were kids eh]  Nowadays the 'millenial' 'D-Day' troops and various riff raff , they'd be crying that the Garands were too [heaby] heavy and kicked too much with 30.06 , were unsafe , bad for the eart [earth] with lead armor , caused shoulder bruising and didnt hold enough quieter ammo ..


You know, there is a lot of truth to that. Interesting enough, NATO got the US to give up the 30-06 in favor of a more 'humane' way of killing. Instead of one round that rips out your guts, or blows your head clean off, they opted for the 223 in that it kills you slower, requiring multiple hits..... Death by 1000 cuts so to speak

-Geaux


----------



## Mr Natural

Third Party said:


> As a Boomer, I would just like to say I get high on life.



Life and good weed.


----------



## Toro

Deplorable Yankee said:


> May 8, 2019
> After the Boomers Are Gone, the Bloodshed Begins
> By Cam Brown
> 
> The Boomer Age is drawing to its close.  When one speaks of this group, it tends to mostly focus on white Boomers (not that others are outside the group, but to such a great extent, it really does mean those of mostly European background, if for no other reason than they have been the largest demographic group).  When that age does end, we will see an ever dwindling European demographic majority in many Western nations (Canada and the USA are almost certainly the first, soon followed by a variety of European nations).  That significant point of majority will be fading, as the numbers precipitously drop until below 50%.  The question looming then is, what is next?  Will it be the glorious Brave New World of harmonious multiculturalism or an uneasy balkanization that trends ever more to tribalism and violence?  Based on existing evidence and studies, I believe that it will be closer to the latter.
> 
> A major demographic shift is impacting most Western nations, some more than others.  This shift will lead to a far more multicultural/ethnic scenario, with those of European background as the minority within the next few decades.  At first blush, many will say this is not a problem, holding out the wonders of civic nationalism and existing relative stability and prosperity with an already highly mixed demographic.  The problem here is that this position doesn't really hold water in the long term, as can be demonstrated by existing nations who have not been able to sustain a similar state of peaceful existence and by studies that point in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Cam's a married father of three.  Born and raised in Canada, he currently lives on the left coast of Canada, notorious for its milder winters and liberal thinking.  He's a university-educated educator, blogger, former generally indifferent employee within the financial sector, and failed musician.  A Christian of what has usually been termed politically conservative leanings, he prefers to be labeled a realist at this time, mostly for lack of a better term, as too often conservatives have been little more than slow-motion liberals.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._gone_the_bloodshed_begins.html#ixzz5nlUvDbsa
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> more and more normie doing doom porn
> 
> 
> 500/1000 rounds for each weapon on hand at all times



Yoar a retard.


----------



## pismoe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.


------------------------------   agree but for me and the wife , well she wanted another couple of kids in the early to the mid 80s .    I said NO WAY , mostly based on the diversity that i saw walking home from school after school let out on a daily basis [i used to live in a big city for awhile ] .  And then i see more and more diversity and i know that i made the right decision .   Also , the so called native kids are becoming weirder and weirder all the time so i know i made the right decision for ME .    Also , the USA is much more crowded with MORE people which means more laws , rules and regulation as compared to when i grew up .    Why give that 'hell' to my kids TAZ .         ---------------------------------   Sorry , looks like i repeated a post number --- 21  --- but its pretty much a REPEAT of a post describing why i wouldn't have MORE kids in the early to mid 80s when i was still young enough .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------   agree but for me and the wife , well she wanted another couple of kids in the early to the mid 80s .    I said NO WAY , mostly based on the diversity that i saw walking home from school after school let out on a daily basis [i used to live in a big city for awhile ] .  And then i see more and more diversity and i know that i made the right decision .   Also , the so called native kids are becoming weirder and weirder all the time so i know i made the right decision for ME .    Also , the USA is much more crowded with MORE people which means more laws , rules and regulation as compared to when i grew up .    Why give that 'hell' to my kids TAZ .         ---------------------------------   Sorry , looks like i repeated a post number but its a post describing why i wouldn't have MORE kids in the early to mid 80s when i was still young enough .
Click to expand...



You realize you have posted this exact same thing at least twice before, right?


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping white people from having more kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------   agree but for me and the wife , well she wanted another couple of kids in the early to the mid 80s .    I said NO WAY , mostly based on the diversity that i saw walking home from school after school let out on a daily basis [i used to live in a big city for awhile ] .  And then i see more and more diversity and i know that i made the right decision .   Also , the so called native kids are becoming weirder and weirder all the time so i know i made the right decision for ME .    Also , the USA is much more crowded with MORE people which means more laws , rules and regulation as compared to when i grew up .    Why give that 'hell' to my kids TAZ .         ---------------------------------   Sorry , looks like i repeated a post number --- 21  --- but its pretty much a REPEAT of a post describing why i wouldn't have MORE kids in the early to mid 80s when i was still young enough .
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Natural

Third Party said:


> As a Boomer, I would just like to say I get high on life.




Life is good for us Boomers.


----------

